# Nothern Berks Show 08/02/08 This Sat...



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm going...leaving from Harrisburg. Anyone else going....want to go....thinking about going....wondering how many frogs will be at a Hot Reptile show (Lots actually)....Buehler....

Phil
[email protected]
717.421.3392


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be there. I'll be looking for mostly pumilio, tarapoto imis, and dwarf cobalts. Anybody bringing any of those to sell? :wink: 

Chris


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

where is the show being held?


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

It is in Hamburg, PA. For you Julio, it would be just off the Hamburg exit of 78 West. You would go past Allentown about another 20 minutes or so. It really is a nice show. Lots of vendors. However it gets very hot and very crowded. Let me know if you are going if you still wanted to make that trade, I'll be there early.

Chris


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone going to the show on Oct. 18th. I will be there in the afternoon looking for Leucs and Dwarf Isopds.


----------

